# HELP! Curls wont stay!!!!



## RoseyPosey (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey ladies. So i have what i woudl consider long hair (to at least my bra strap) with layers starting at about my chin and throughout. 

I have naturally curly hair, but when i use a curling iron, i will blow dry and then run my flat iron over my hair just to get rid of frizz. Then i use my 1" curling iron on small sections of hair, spraying each with hair spray before i curl. then i let down. i dont clip them up once i do them because i dont want them to loose shape, but within liek 30 minutes, its more like flat waves, then curls!!!!!!

How do i get them to stay?!?!?!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 28, 2008)

maybe once you have done a few curls spray hairspray over them. Do that for each little section and then when you're completely done, spray more hairspray. Also this may sound weird - but using gel on DRY hair (just a little not a ton) before you curl. I tried it and my curls lasted through the night!


----------



## rachybloom (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_maybe once you have done a few curls spray hairspray over them. Do that for each little section and then when you're completely done, spray more hairspray. Also this may sound weird - but using gel on DRY hair (just a little not a ton) before you curl. I tried it and my curls lasted through the night!_

 
Do you think the gel on dry hair would work on fine, straight hair too? My hair falls in this category and curls stay perfectly in fall, winter, and most of spring, but in the summer it's SO hot that the heat (and sometimes sweat yuck!) just kills my curls.

To the original poster.. Maybe don't use a flat iron and just use some defrizzing serum? Redken Glass is really really good or John Frieda has some nice ones :]


----------



## amoona (Jul 29, 2008)

Curling iorns suck! They never work on me either. Use a flat iorn to curl your hair. I don't even need hair spray when I do this. Its quicker and really holds. It does take some practice though.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Curling iorns suck! They never work on me either. Use a flat iorn to curl your hair. I don't even need hair spray when I do this. Its quicker and really holds. It does take some practice though._

 

i do curl it with the flat iron, but like, it doesnt curl the way i want when i want like long soft curls. 


i have tried it like one of the tuts i found on here ot curl, but i dont have a flat iron that will work right


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_Do you think the gel on dry hair would work on fine, straight hair too? My hair falls in this category and curls stay perfectly in fall, winter, and most of spring, but in the summer it's SO hot that the heat (and sometimes sweat yuck!) just kills my curls._

 
Yeah! My mom has superstraight fine hair and it didn't get greasy or anything. Just take a little blob and rub it in your hands then kind of scrunch it into the hair. You could always do it on damp hair too then wait for the hair to dry then curl it. That works well too.


----------



## amoona (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseyPosey* 

 
_i do curl it with the flat iron, but like, it doesnt curl the way i want when i want like long soft curls. 


i have tried it like one of the tuts i found on here ot curl, but i dont have a flat iron that will work right_

 
You might wanna get a new flat iron then. I have a chi 1" and it does soft curls when I pull it quickly and tight curls when I go slower.


----------



## Pnk85 (Jul 30, 2008)

Don't use a flat iron to get out frizz, that is what is making your hair fall straight.

I would recommend pinning your up after you curl because it sets the curls while you are working on the rest of your hair.

Curling your hair with a flat iron is so much better than with a curling iron and I would recommend that you invest in a really good one such as the Chi that was mentioned before.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jul 30, 2008)

i have had 6 chi irons. All of them broke in some way or another. all within like 3 years. So to me the money isnt worth it. 

I have a very good straightener, i use it almost daily, and my hair stays straight all day. But it is much skinnier then a regular iron, so i think that has something to do wtih the curl and the way i try it. 


I will try not to use my flat iron before hand. I assume that must be the problem as well. 

Also i will try pinning them after and see how it works! 


Thanks girls !=]]


----------



## rachybloom (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseyPosey* 

 
_i have had 6 chi irons. All of them broke in some way or another. all within like 3 years. So to me the money isnt worth it. 

I have a very good straightener, i use it almost daily, and my hair stays straight all day. But it is much skinnier then a regular iron, so i think that has something to do wtih the curl and the way i try it. 


I will try not to use my flat iron before hand. I assume that must be the problem as well. 

Also i will try pinning them after and see how it works! 


Thanks girls !=]]_

 
Chi Irons have a lifetime warranty, don't they?


----------



## Dizzy (Aug 1, 2008)

Try using a styling lotion before hand- I know Redken makes one, but it's been a while since I left my job at the salon and I can't remember the name of it.  It says "lotion" on it for sure.  Instead of using spray, try putting that on your hair while its damp, blow dry, then curl it with a flat iron.  There's videos of how to do it on YouTube and it works better than a curling iron.  I have thick hair, so I use a wax on the ends to help hold the shape so maybe that's something you can consider trying.    

Any 1" flat iron with rounded edges should work.  I use a Paul Mitchell Iron- pricey, but it's survived for 4 years with me so far.  The brand won't matter much for curls, but technique and product make a bigger difference.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 1, 2008)

I think the best thing to keep curls is to put the minimum products possible.. everything that makes your hair heavy will destroy your curls.. for me, even hairspray. I just got out of the salon and got a blowout as I'm having a wedding tomorrow (and it's my birthday too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and I wanted to put some serum on my ends.. the lady told me not do to that or the little curls she did on my ends wouldn't last.. it was kind of dry when I let the salon but now is much shinnier. I probably wont put any serum on my hair or else it will become dull.


----------



## glassy girl (Aug 1, 2008)

Well i curl my hair all the time And with a cheap curling iron maybe(30 bucks or less) so like Dizzy said its more the technique&product. Don't flat iron it first just put a leave in conditioner just get one for ur hair type so that should help with ur frizz. Then i usally air dry but u can blow dry, then before i start 2 curl i put mousse in my dry hair its liter than gel use whatever ur comfy with though. Then i curl set with hairspray and im good 2 go. Hope that helped


----------



## RoseyPosey (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks girls for allt he advice! i havent had time yet to try them out, but i will tomorrow since id ont work and have something fancy i need to go to later in the day/night so i will have plenty of time to try alot of things! lol


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 6, 2008)

When I curl my hair I strt of by using John Freida Curl around shampoo and conditioner I've found they really help, then some of the moose from the same line. Then I use my GHD's to curl my hair, I've found that curling tongs just don't have any staying power for my hair at all.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_When I curl my hair I strt of by using John Freida Curl around shampoo and conditioner I've found they really help, then some of the moose from the same line. Then I use my GHD's to curl my hair, I've found that curling tongs just don't have any staying power for my hair at all._

 
whats a GHD?


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 7, 2008)

They're a flat iron, I'm in the UK so I'm not sure if you can get them in the US.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, i did my hair last night.

I got a new rond brush from target. it was awesome. i blew dry my hair, then sectioned my hair likei was going to straighten it, but i didnt. i just ran it over my section to "curl" it. it turned out more curled near the ends, and i use a light mist hair spray by tressemme! but i didnt curl the top layer, i rolled it in BIG velcro rollers so it had an under curl, but added a tonn of volume! it looked BEAUTIFUL and stayed put ALL night! so i definitely wont be flat ironing it before i curl it!

Thanks ladies!


----------

